# MK4 2.0 to 1.8t Engine Swap Questions



## SuperSlugBug (Jun 15, 2003)

Some questions... I have a 99 NewBeetle with a 2.0 8valver. I really want to do a 1.8Turbo engine swap as opposed to getting a new car. I tried to use my Bentley manual to do homework on the fuel injection/ engine management systems of the two different engines as installed in the Mk4 Beetle chassis. But if anyone has done this particular swap on a mk4, or if you know how to do it, perhaps you can help me with these questions that I have. Thanks all.
1. I imagine that this swap is relatively simple MECHANICALLY. Do the stock 2.0 engine mounts fit up fine in this swap, or what other mounts will I need?
2. Will this mate up to my 02J DZQ gearbox easily?
3. The 2.0 ecu has 28- and 52-pin connections, whereas the 1.8T ecu has 40- and 81-pin connections. What do I need to do about this? Get a new wiring harness?
4. Finally, the 1.8T engine has a boost pressure sensor (duh). What do I do to make this plug in? Again, do I need to switch the wiring harness?
If you can help me out or point me in the direction of more information on this swap, I would be most greatful.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8t Engine Swap Questions (SuperSlugBug)*

vortex user TheSpilDog (pretty sure thats it) did a 2.0 to 1.8t swap in his Mk4 Jetta. You might try asking him how it went, you'll have a few things to worry about but should overall be similar.


----------



## SuperSlugBug (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8t Engine Swap Questions (Boostin20v)*

Do you have any idea how I can find him. I already entered his name into the search box and tried to search for a mk4 swap of any kind, but i didnt see him turn up either way.
Thanks for the info though...


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8t Engine Swap Questions (SuperSlugBug)*

go up to the search function and type in his name. Then send him and IM or an email. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8t Engine Swap Questions (Blacklightning)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...=7756


----------



## TheSpilDog (Mar 12, 2000)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8t Engine Swap Questions (Boostin20v)*

Hey everyone... I am on vacation so I can't reply too often... Anyhow, I have recently sold my car in order to move on. I can offer you this though...
Mechanically, the swap should be a plug and play. I don't know for the beetle, however for the golf or the jetta its a plug and play.
Now for electronics, I did not reuse the factory electronics. I bought a standalone engine management system which made everything extremely easier as far as wiring is concerned. 
Now, since you will have everything out anyway, and you will just need an engine and maybe tranny cuz the gears on the 2.0 are very short, and a standalone, I would also get an ATP manifold, a bigger turbo, bigger injectors and then your laughing







It's just if the budget permits.


----------



## SuperSlugBug (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8t Engine Swap Questions (TheSpilDog)*

Thanks SpilDog, thats nice to hear that it is a mechanically simple installation. But now this stand-alone idea is food for thought. 
When you get back from your vacation, I got two more for ya...
1. What stand-alone system do you use, and
2. Do you need to be a Rocket Surgeon to install it.
All this info is greatly appreciated though. Thanks so much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

For standalone I'd say SDS


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8t Engine Swap Questions (SuperSlugBug)*

if you're trying to keep costs down, SDS is gonna cost you $1500 or so for the one for coilpacks. I'd say if you're gonna do this, find yourself a donor car with the complete motor and wiring harness. It might be nice to do the homework as to whether an AWD or AWW motor would fit in that engine bay...if it can, I'd say gun for that. Get a motor, leave out the AC compressor, PS pump and Alternator, you can use yours. The wiring harness will help you greatly, though, if you want to forego the SDS. Depends on how much hp you're gunning for. If you don't want to astronomical tunability and scalability, but just want a nicely tunable 1.8T, then I say forego the standalone engine management. Keep in mind, though, that your motor will require the ECU and the ignition switch, or the immobilizer will crap you out. Lotsa things to consider.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8t Engine Swap Questions (punkassjim)*

to be honest you'd probably be a lot happier with an old vw with a 1.8t swap (Mk2 or Mk3) and it would just as difficult to swap in a 1.8t into your beetle than a 90 or newer vw. Plus it would be faster







just a thought


----------



## SuperSlugBug (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8t Engine Swap Questions (punkassjim)*

Well for the time being, I wouldn't be looking at making a monster. I would rather have a car with decent power and more tuning potential than the 2.0 Liter engine, while, like what you are doing, attempting to make it appear factory-esque. From the research that I have been able to do using my Bentley manual, it appears as though my AEG engine has the same mounts as the APH Engine. However, I don't know how VW's AWD, AWW, or AWP powerplants will fit...
What are the differences between all of VW's 1.8t engines, eg. APH, AWD, AWW, and AWP? I know somewhere in there VW changed from 150 to 180 hp on the turbos, but other than that, I don't know why there are all the different codes. Or how can I find this out?
Ps Jim, your swap is lookin good. I'm gonna be following it as you post more...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8t Engine Swap Questions (SuperSlugBug)*



...However said:


> Check out the 1.8T forum, you'll most likely find what you need there. Here's the link to the differences between motors...it's the 3rd thread down on this page
> thanks for the compliments...i'm gonna see if I can try to cut off the old downpipe tonight and get that friggin motor pulled. That'll speed things up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

